# Image-Datei runtergeladen mit bwt-Datei.



## Private Joker (1. März 2004)

****.bwt-Datei*

Habe es aus privaten Gründen geändert!
Fragt mich wenn ihr wissen wollt was ich geschrieben habe.


----------



## chibisuke (1. März 2004)

Also das "Besorgen" läste besser bleiben, und umso schlimmer das du das hier auch noch postest...

Dazu kann ich dir eigendlich nur raten
1.) alles "besorgte" löschen
2.) den account hier so schnell wie möglich mitsamt diesem post hier löschen


Also, was das problem betrifft, das du wenn du obige anleitung beforgt hast ja eigendlich gar net mehr haben dürftest.... Diese 3 dateien stellen ein CD-Image dar. Dieses kann z.B. mit dem Programm Nero buring rom gebrannt werden. dazu musst du einfach nur das cue sheed auswählen als image, das brennprogramm erledigt den rest.


----------



## Private Joker (2. März 2004)

Warum soll ich menen Account löschen?


----------



## Private Joker (2. März 2004)

OK!
Ich bereue es und werde ALLE meine besorgten Datein löschen uund meine Platte formatieren!
Ist das gut so? ich werde auch künftig nicht mehr Datein aus dem Netz ziehen

thx 
Private Joker


----------

